# looking for an oliver 1510 loader parts manual



## windy ridge (Apr 29, 2020)

hello I am wanting a oliver/mm 1510 loader parts manual.if someone has one they would part with please let me know


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is one on ebay.....
https://www.ebay.com/itm/322568976517


----------



## windy ridge (Apr 29, 2020)

pogobill said:


> There is one on ebay.....
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322568976517


thanks I ordered it


----------

